# Psalm 82



## jw (Dec 3, 2005)

Psalm 82 
A Psalm of Asaph. 
This psalm was probably penned for the direction and warning of the Jewish courts of judicature. It represents, (1.) The dignity of magistrates, and their dependence on God as their sovereign Governor and Judge, ver. 1, 6. (2.) Their duty, ver. 3-4. (3.) Their too frequent degeneracy and mischievousness, and the just punishment thereof, ver. 2, 5, 7. (4.) The saint's request for the establishment of God's kingdom in the world, ver. 8. 

While I sing, let me stand in awe of Jehovah's authority and presence. Let me remember I must be answerable to him for all my conduct. Let me be affected with my meanness and corruption. Let me revere magistrates as the deputies of God on earth. And in every station in which God hath placed me, let my care be, in all things to live honestly, and to cry mightily that the kingdoms of this world may quickly be made the kingdoms of my Lord and of his Christ. 

1 In gods' assembly God doth stand;
he judgeth gods among.
2 How long, accepting persons vile,
will ye give judgment wrong?

3 Defend the poor and fatherless;
to poor oppress'd do right.
4 The poor and needy ones set free;
rid them from ill men's might.

5 They know not, nor will understand;
in darkness they walk on:
All the foundations of the earth
out of their course are gone.

6 I said that ye are gods, and are
sons of the Highest all:
7 But ye shall die like men, and as
one of the princes fall.

8 O God, do thou raise up thyself,
the earth to judgment call:
For thou, as thine inheritance,
shalt take the nations all.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 3, 2005)

Another psalm directed to the magistrates of the earth:

Be wise now therefore, O ye kings: be instructed, ye judges of the earth. Serve the LORD with fear, and rejoice with trembling. Kiss the Son, lest he be angry, and ye perish from the way, when his wrath is kindled but a little. Blessed are all they that put their trust in him. (Ps. 2.10-12)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 20, 2006)

Thomas Hall:



> This psalm may fitly be called the magistrate's psalm, or the magistrate's directory. The matter of it is didactical and doctrinal, setting forth the dignity, duty, and mortality of magistrates and judges, whom the psalmist exhorts to a faithful discharge of their places, by an impartial administration of justice, in punishing the wicked, and defending the good; and this he backs with many weighty arguments.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 20, 2006)

Psalm 82:1-8

Tune: Abbey - attached



> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 1 In gods' assembly God doth stand;
> he judgeth gods among.
> ...


 and may the Lord be exalted in his glorious majesty.


----------

